# help overclocking my processor and graphics card



## zach_1523 (Feb 22, 2008)

i need help overclocking my core 2 duo processor its an intel core 2 duo 2.16 ghz and also my graphics card its an ati radeon x1300 pro with heat syncs any help would be much appreciated:smile::smile:


----------

